# Original Rally 1's?



## whoiskennyhoward (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm in the market for a set of Rally 1's. I'd like to find a set of originals, but I'm not sure how to tell the difference between the originals and the reproduction wheels. Also...what would be a fair price for a set of true originals with the caps and trim rings..in decent shape?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I just gave away a set of 2 rally II wheels. 

I wouldn't worry about the condition though. The Paddock sells masking kits for under 15 bucks. Sand blast and aply yourself and you'll have dynamite looking wheels. Not sure if this apply's to Rally 1 wheels but it'll can save you big money if so.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I just gave away a set of 2 rally II wheels.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the condition though. The Paddock sells masking kits for under 15 bucks. Sand blast and aply yourself and you'll have dynamite looking wheels. Not sure if this apply's to Rally 1 wheels but it'll can save you big money if so.


Rally I wheels do not require a masking kit. The center cap is black, but the wheel itself is all painted silver.
Btw, my company makes the masking kits for the Rally IIs that you buy through most restoration shops! :cool

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I used the masking kit for the Rally II wheels and they came out looking professionally done. Very cheap and excellent results!


----------



## goat1967 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a set of 5 NOS rally 1 wheels that have NEVER had a tire mounted or been on a car. They include Genuine G.M trim rings and center caps in G.M. boxes.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the repo rally 1s have the center cap held on with the lugs and the oringal style rally 1s have the knock where the center cap is held on to it buy pretty much like the chevy rally wheels


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

goat1967 said:


> I have a set of 5 NOS rally 1 wheels that have NEVER had a tire mounted or been on a car. They include Genuine G.M trim rings and center caps in G.M. boxes.


Can you PM me a price on these wheels,

Thanks,


----------

